# Brand spanikg new



## Soyelflaco (Dec 22, 2003)

Hello all;

First post here.
I'v loved Nissan since they were Datsun.

History:

Ecuador Domestic Market (1980-1-2-3 I don't really know?) Datsun 120.
Green - that green.
Never, not once, did it let me down. 
I rolled the thing once at the railroad tracks, on my way to Colombia. Windowns shatther but the roof and the whinshelid held.
I loved that car.
My supernaturaly strong friend (it was a light car) lifted up the front end out of the ditch and on our way we went to to hospital becasue he had a few cracked ribs. (and still lifted the car out of the ditch).

Best friend and little bro had 280's here in the USA in HS.
They would let me drive sometimes and then, with wet pants, reminded me WHY they never let me drive their cars.

...later on...
As my wife got a new 2001 Altima with the leather, i got her old Elvis...
...a 1996 red sentra. I forgot the trimming but i think it was the "luxury" AT one.

I wanted a new car, but first Elvis had to die.
It never did. I drove it hard EVERY DAY AND EVERY TIME and Elvis didn't care.
It was as if it was desinged to not hurt itself.
I had to savotage the alternator 5 times before my wife was convinced that Elvis had to go.

At last she let Elvis go and let me get my 03 WRX. Love the car and i love her Altima.

...however... I wouldn't mind a little more hump and/or response on the wife's car...? 


Any ideas?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

If you want more response for the car, try any of the available mods for the Altima - intake, exhaust, headers, turbo, NOS, just to name a few.


----------

